# Need to rebuy some tools - Mitre Saw and Table Saw



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

theedudenator said:


> Had a 12" Miter saw and 10" portable table saw.
> It was Craftsman, and I really used the heck out of them.
> 
> I thought when we moved I have more space.
> ...


I suppose a good place to start would be asking you "what's the budget on each item"?


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't want to say I don't have a budget, but we all do.
Sold Craftsman 12" miter for $200
Sold Craftsman 10" table for $400

*Looking at Amazon prices, will look locally for cheaper.*

*Bosch CM12 12-Inch Single Bevel Compound Miter Saw $327*

*DEWALT DW715 15-Amp 12-Inch Single-Bevel $220*


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Big budget: SawStop jobsite table saw, Bosch Glider miter saw, and Festool CT48 dust extractor. 

Medium budget: DeWalt or Bosch for both saws, Ridgid on the vac. Basically anything but the Shop Vac brand.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like the Dewalt DW745 is a popular table saw.
Need to see if I can extend the table?
Also needs legs?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the DW745 and will be getting another for my assistant--best small table saw I have ever owned---They also make a larger model--but the one you linked to is a fine machine.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Do you know if you can table extensions?
Do you have folding legs for yours?



oh'mike said:


> I have the DW745 and will be getting another for my assistant--best small table saw I have ever owned---They also make a larger model--but the one you linked to is a fine machine.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I can see this one.

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-portable-table-saws-dwe7499gd.aspx

Has a table that slides out.

Dewalt rolling stand good? I heard the Rigid stand was also good


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't think that saw has a table extention available--it is small--that might be a problem if you do larger projects.

Do you have room for a full sized table saw?

I use the DeWalt as a job site saw--at the shop I have a very big machine---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

One thing that's a must for me is at least a 24" rip capacity. Anything less and you're limited when ripping plywood.


----------



## wburg (Jun 15, 2015)

A lot of people recommend saw stop, and the safety might be priceless, but the upcharge on that feature is HUGE until you get into full size saws.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree on the 24" rip capacity


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

wburg said:


> A lot of people recommend saw stop, and the safety might be priceless, but the upcharge on that feature is HUGE until you get into full size saws.


I actually don't recommend the SawStop. The cost is too high, the fact it costs $200 every time it activates (new blade and activator) makes it worse, and the business practices of the founder are irritating at best. 

On it's own, however, as much as I hate to say it, it's supposed to be a very well built saw. 

I would ordinarily recommend a Powermatic PM2000 for a higher budget but Powermatic doesn't make a jobsite saw, and I don't know enough about the Mafell Erika to recommend one way or the other.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

What about this Ridgid saw?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-13-Amp-10-in-Professional-Cast-Iron-Table-Saw-R4512/202500206


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I am not familiar with that saw--but as a general rule---bigger is better with any table saw----the larger work table makes for more stable material handling---and the 30 " rip of the fence will make that saw a good choice for cutting plywood.

If you have the room---and like the quality of the machine---that would be a good choice.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

theedudenator said:


> What about this Ridgid saw? http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-13-Amp-10-in-Professional-Cast-Iron-Table-Saw-R4512/202500206


Decent saw with a good fence. It's not as portable as I thought you wanted but it's a good lower priced option.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Doesn't need to be portable, will never leave my work area.
Just wanted something compact for storage.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Then by all means get the larger saw----I have a huge tables saw in the shop --whenever I need to do serious work ,that is where it is done.

My small DeWalt is for site work---wonderful saw for a job site---but it has limitations due to the small table and narrow rip capacity.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Mort said:


> Big budget: SawStop jobsite table saw, Bosch Glider miter saw . . . .


My Hero Gary Katz had this to say about the new Portable SawStop:

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2015/01/23/sawstop-portable-jobsite-saw/


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Was at the new house yesterday, my work area is 16foot long by 7foot wide. Rather small space, but it does have AC. So I was thinking a typical narrow work bench surface with an inset for the mitre saw. So I think a sliding saw is out due to the depth required. looked a Rigid 12". Any issues with it? hoping to squeeze the table saw at the end of the work bench, and hope I can wheel through 35" door opening so I have the full outdoor cement pad to use it


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Went to two Home Depot's and neither had the Ridgid saw setup so I can see it.

Lowes also has a Delta saw, seemed ok.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Ridgid and Dewalt are same companies. Ridgid is cheaper brand. If it is for a job, it's better with dewalt for longevity. 

I need a new portable saw too, and it looks like dewalt, seems to be the most popular - as the saying goes, two heads are better than one.

I will be looking at how tight the fence locks, zero clearance blade cap capable and maybe dado setup capable. I would have preferred Makita but they seem to have given up on mid cost table saw.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Bought the 12 dual compound miter saw. on sale for $210. Planning on buying the grizzly hybrid saw.


----------

